

Zynga confirms it hired real-money gambling chief - thegarside
http://venturebeat.com/2012/09/13/zynga-confirms-it-hired-real-money-gambling-chief/

======
endyourif
not very surprising. even if zynga doesnt offer real money with their
gambling, the games still need that feel so users will buy additional tokens.

